# 7 years in the making .....



## lathemaster (Apr 18, 2014)

In 2004 I purchased 2 Emperor fountain pen kits and have been waiting ever since for the right blank deserving of such a luxury.

I did some stabilization for JR Parks and he graciously gave me some very dry BLMB. I stabilized it a few weeks ago and here is a quick snapshot of the results.



 

Cheers and thanks for looking
Mike a.k.a.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Apr 18, 2014)

WOW! That is a stunning piece of wood! Great work - and definitely the right match for that kit!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 18, 2014)

That looks awesome! Very nice job!


----------



## Patrude (Apr 18, 2014)

Stunning, those elegant pens look right at Home dressed in that wood. Mighty fine craftsmanship, nicely done


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 18, 2014)

High dollar, high dollar.

Ray


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 18, 2014)

Great looking piece of timber on that one.
Nicely done.

Les


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 19, 2014)

Awesome wood makes for a great pen !!!!


----------



## Terry Summerville (Apr 19, 2014)

That is really nice! Makes a great mix!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Excellent !! Just about too nice for words! That stands on it's own!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 20, 2014)

If there was ever a "perfect" match of wood to a kit, this is it. Excellent work

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 20, 2014)

Good looking Mike!! Perfect choice. That is some gorgeous mike 1950 BLM.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## mrbelvetron (Apr 26, 2014)

I love that BLMB! The pen is great.


----------

